# Topics > Agriculture > Precision agriculture >  LettuceBot, lettuce thinning, Blue River Technology, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Blue River Technology

----------


## Airicist

Blue River Technology - LettuceBot

Published on Jan 31, 2015




> Video of the latest generation LettuceBot thinnning in the Salinas Valley. Thinning 3 80-inch beds with 6 seedlines each, LettuceBot makes over 90 decisions a second and identifies over 1.5 million plants per hour.

----------


## Airicist

Blue River Technology - Lettuce Thinning

Published on Feb 25, 2015




> Blue River Technology's LettuceBot operates as a per-acre service in Salinas, CA and Yuma, AZ. LettuceBot uses cutting edge computer vision and robotics to identify over 1.5M lettuce plants per hour and act 90 times per second, all with 1/4-inch precision.

----------

